# Lloyd's and HBOS debit card problems



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to make you are guys Halifax, Bank of Scotland and Lloyd's customers are having problems using their debit cards at point of sale, online, telephone and ATMs at the moment. It's a widespread problem that started just over an hour ago. Thanks.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> Just to make you are guys Halifax, Bank of Scotland and Lloyd's customers are having problems using their debit cards at point of sale, online, telephone and ATMs at the moment. It's a widespread problem that started just over an hour ago. Thanks.


It started well before that I'm afraid, I bought a load of shopping in Asda earlier and ended up having to pay in cash. That was around 2.45 and they said they've been having problems with it most of the day. Wonder what's up?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

seems to be about the 3rd time in around 3 months isnt it?

i had to help out a customer before in December when she was buying xmas presents and this happened, and i had to buy them for her, she paid me back by cheque later on


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh no, here we go again. When are these banks going to get themselves sorted out, they should use the money paid out as bonuses to upgrade there systems.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> Oh no, here we go again. When are these banks going to get themselves sorted out, they should use the money paid out as bonuses to upgrade there systems.


:lol: about as much chance of that as a pay freeze on MP's pay


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

hopefully its just a 24hour thing. its not like they do it all the time. that must be the first ive heard of them having a problem like that and been with them for years. think rbs was having a good few problems like that last year.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I just tried to place an order online there and it was declined... had to use another card.


First time its happened to me in 10 years to be fair.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I used my TSB card this morning at 10am and luckily it worked ok otherwise I would of been  because I don't have any different cards and the only 1 I do have? is with the same bank.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

My BOS card always worked never been with TSB thought


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

slineclean said:


> I used my TSB card this morning at 10am and luckily it worked ok otherwise I would of been  because I don't have any different cards and the only 1 I do have? is with the same bank.


you caused it then???????????? :lol:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

rf860 said:


> It started well before that I'm afraid, I bought a load of shopping in Asda earlier and ended up having to pay in cash. That was around 2.45 and they said they've been having problems with it most of the day. Wonder what's up?


May of been an on off issue earlier in the day perhaps but system went completely down just before 3. My team got hammered hard at 3pm with complaints left right and centre and it's still the same but it's improving.


----------



## Fuzz573 (Sep 18, 2013)

My card got declined for £50 of petrol and had to fill in a promise to pay form, what a red neck


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

My card got declined for £50 of petrol and had to fill in a promise to pay form, what a red neck [/quote]

I had this before at half eight in the morning and the queue was out of the door while I was filling out the form, I was trying not to look at all the shaking heads and tutting.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Been informed at work it's all pretty much fixed now. Just a couple of teething issues now. I see it's all over the news for all the wrong reasons.


----------

